# Mark Cuban's new article on blogmaverick.com



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

http://www.blogmaverick.com/entry/1234000643073757/#c701358

The article is named Cursing, since the censors here would *** out the curse words, you are better off clicking on the above link to read it.

:cheers:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Pretty funny, but it just rubbs in the fact that he has so much money, he doesn't have to give a  about the rules.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> Pretty funny, but it just rubbs in the fact that he has so much money, he doesn't have to give a  about the rules.


LOL... I thought it was FUNNY, but I do not agree with what he is doing.

Apparently, so many people feel the same way that the "Add a Comment" function was turned off for that article.

LOL... Mark Cuban is now the Howard Stern of NBA owners...

:raised_ey


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

I like Mark Cuban, but how can you agree with that blog?

Sure he can use the word he chose, but he must remember that he's a public figure, thus his words are in a public forum as one of the comments mentioned.

It just seems irresponsible of Cuban as an owner of a franchise. Yes, he has a right to use it. But wouldn't it make more sense that the cost of using such words in public outweigh the benefits? I'm sure he could get the same results, and express the same message without swearing. Perhaps kicking a stationary bike would be better?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> LOL... I thought it was FUNNY, but I do not agree with what he is doing.
> 
> Apparently, so many people feel the same way that the "Add a Comment" function was turned off for that article.
> 
> ...


 LOL AGREED!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> I like Mark Cuban, but how can you agree with that blog?
> 
> Sure he can use the word he chose, but he must remember that he's a public figure, thus his words are in a public forum as one of the comments mentioned.
> 
> It just seems irresponsible of Cuban as an owner of a franchise. Yes, he has a right to use it. But wouldn't it make more sense that the cost of using such words in public outweigh the benefits? I'm sure he could get the same results, and express the same message without swearing. Perhaps kicking a stationary bike would be better?


I think MOST of us on the board see the article as something amusing, but we don't agree with it. Of course, we cannot speak for ALL of us.

Knowing Cuban, he probably won't kick a exercise bike. He'll probably have a custom chopper made for $35+K with NBA logo all over it, and then use a sledge hammer......


----------



## Doggpound (Nov 1, 2002)

I think the entry "Right is its Own Defense" is MUCH more intriguing. 

Excerpts:

"You may not like that i want the officiating in the NBA to get better. I think its the right thing to do."

"You may think you know what Dan Rather and HDNet will do together. But you dont. You have no idea. I will tell you that there wont be any corporate considerations. No earnings per share issues. No worries about advertisers and what they might think."

It sounds like one of the things he's going to have Dan Rather do is some SERIOUS digging into NBA officiating. Cuban is the man. Let's hope Rather doesn't botch this like the National Guard story because this has some serious potential.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Doggpound said:


> It sounds like one of the things he's going to have Dan Rather do is some SERIOUS digging into NBA officiating. Cuban is the man. Let's hope Rather doesn't botch this like the National Guard story because this has some serious potential.


I think you're right. Cube's has some serious vision, think a Bill Gates who likes to have fun. :djparty:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

:laugh:


----------

